# iPad Printing Info



## Patce (Sep 6, 2010)

Saw this on 1Pad update info.Does this mean you have to have
a wireless printer.....to print from iPad? Thanks, Pat

Printing: Print mail, photos, web pages, 
and more directly to a printer on a wireless network


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

It means you need a wireless network set up that has a printer attached to a computer someplace.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, there is no port to attach a printer to your iPad so you need wireless. There is no app on the iPad to print natively. I did a lot of research and finally choose an app called Print and Share. I have to use my netbook as a server but since it is always on anyway, it really works well for me. This lack and some others show that Apple was not ready to bring the iPad out as a business product but more of an entertainment item. Most of us here have managed to work around that and I find that I wouldn't want to do without my Pad for a lot of work uses.


----------



## Patce (Sep 6, 2010)

OK....please excuse my ignorance.I'm really techno challenged.
I'm on an MacBook,with the cord hooked up to a new Cannon all
in one printer that is not wireless.
It works ok, as I do limited amt of printing.The all in one wireless
that came with MacBook has never worked,even after taking it to the experts.
SIL gave me an $$$ router (Apple).....so I hope something will work with iPad....
it has a lot to do with my decision to buy iPad or not.
Can 't see having to have 2 diff set ups....if that makes sense.
Where can I find directions to put together a wireless set up? Any help appreciated.



JeffM said:


> It means you need a wireless network set up that has a printer attached to a computer someplace.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Patce--

I don't try to print from my iPad and I don't have a Mac, but I'm sure someone else will be able to give you some guidance!

Betsy


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Patce - the first thing you will need to do is find a wireless provider in your area. Where I live, they came to my house to do the setup and I was able to tap into their expertise to set up the network for my house. With my wireless network, i can do a lot more than just print from my iPad. I can also stream netflix to my tv, computer, and iPad. I can use my wireless devises all over the house and on my patio. My provider was very helpful to me, making sure that all of my devises worked properly. Keep us informed on your progress. I think that you will be pleased with a wireless network.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Patce said:


> OK....please excuse my ignorance.I'm really techno challenged.
> I'm on an MacBook,with the cord hooked up to a new Cannon all
> in one printer that is not wireless.
> It works ok, as I do limited amt of printing.The all in one wireless
> ...


Do you know the name of the Apple router your SIL got you? It might be an Airport Extreme Base Station, which will allow you to do a wireless setup . . .

They look like this:


----------



## Patce (Sep 6, 2010)

It says Airport Base & has Apple logo. I have time Warner bundle for computer,ph & tv.Whole house is what they called "hot wired". Guess that's what they call having all outlets wired for computer?.



hsuthard said:


> Do you know the name of the Apple router your SIL got you? It might be an Airport Extreme Base Station, which will allow you to do a wireless setup . . .
> 
> They look like this:


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I wish I could help more with this, but I know it can be done and maybe someone else can hop in here and give the details. You need to go into your System Preferences on your Macbook and turn on printer sharing. Then you should be able to access the printer from your iPad via your wireless network. You have a wireless network coming from the Airport Base Station that allows your iPad to hook to the internet, and your macbook as well.


----------



## Patce (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you. Will try Warners 1st,then might need to get someone from a puter service that knows this stuff.Boy,do I feel at sea.Maybe a Dummies book...thanks again. PL


----------

